# Late Maturing Orchard Grass



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone seeded any Barenbrug Intensiv orchard grass? We need the latest maturing stuff we can find, and all I'm getting is that Intensiv is the latest maturing variety available. The dealer's info talks it up-was hoping to hear from somebody who's been successfully growing the stuff. We've planted both LG-31 and Athos-they've worked OK for us-decent but not great hay, and not too high yeilding on our ground. We planted a Barenbrug timothy variety last fall (Barliza) and ended up with a very nice stand-4 tons/acre in a single cutting-much better than the last variety timothy we planted.

Thanks


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I love the Barliza Timothy on our ground. I have not tried the intensiv. Lately we have planted Corland Seeds 2000 blend orchard grass. Late maturing for our area. Has worked pretty well for us, though I prefer growing Timothy, but need the orchard for second and third cutting soft grass hay.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been Barenbrug distributor since 1998, and have sold most of Barenbrug's orchardgrass varieties over a wide area and planted them on my own farm. 
I would recommend planting a blend of at least 2 varieties. 
Avoid blends where the varieties are not stated!!!








For your area I would recommend a blend of Baraula and Intensiv.
Maturity ratings based on Barenbrug's info and my experience are as follows:
Baraula--very late
Intensiv--late
Baridana--medium/late
Barexcel--medium

Brad 
NE Nebraska


----------

